
Students Are Being Thrown Out of Prom for Revealing Clothes. Why? - jseliger
http://www.theatlantic.com/education/archive/2016/05/a-short-history-of-too-short-skirts/482358/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Best-Of-The-Atlantic+%28The+Atlantic+-+Best+Of%29&amp;single_page=true
======
gjolund
Clickbait title.

